# Importing cars from the EU and the saga continues



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Portugal faces courts over car tax on EU imports

The European Commission has formally requested Portugal to amend its legislation on the taxation of imported second-hand vehicles, arguing that vehicles produced elsewhere in the European Union are being discriminated against as a result of the country’s current legislation.

Portugal faces courts over car tax on EU imports - The Portugal News


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Does anyone have an update on this situation. We want to purchase a camping car and have been advised to try in Germany or Northern Europe. However there is the issue of what we'll be charged to import it back into Portugal?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge nothing has changed & I'll be surprised if anything will change in the foreseeable future simply because they make too much money out of it.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> To the best of my knowledge nothing has changed & I'll be surprised if anything will change in the foreseeable future simply because they make too much money out of it.


To be honest I do not think that it is a bad thing, it artificially slows down the depreciation of vehicles, making the justification in having them repaired continue for longer as they are worth more.

It keeps repair establishments in business, reduces waste by increasing the life cycle of the car and uses up less resources...not a bad thing in my opinion.


----------

